# Echolt Leigerät!



## leguan8 (16. August 2005)

Hallo Boardis,

durch meine Arbeit komme ich viel rum im Norddeutschenraum. Heute war ich in Odenburg bei Bremen dort kam ich auf dem Rückweg an einem ANgelgerätehändler vorbei. Am Eingang konnte konnte ich auch sehen das er Lowrance und Eagle im Angeobt hat. Am Tresen fand ich dann auch gleich ein sehr verlockendes Angebot. Lowrance X135 für 6,-€ Leihgebühr am Tag. Ich habe mir sofort eins reserviert für meine Norwegenreise im September. Ich habe zwar ein eigenes Echolot, aber es ist eine Festmontage auf meinem Boot. Und ein zweites Echo wollte ich mir nicht kaufen.

Hier mal der Link zum verleih


----------



## leguan8 (30. September 2005)

*AW: Echolt Leigerät!*

So der Urlaub ist zuende, un ddas Echolot war Klasse. Ich werde mir jetzt immer ein Echolot ausleihen, wenn ich nicht mit meinem eigenen Boot verreise.


----------



## Stivie (17. Januar 2012)

*AW: Echolt Leigerät!*

Hallo 
im Mai gehts bei uns auch nach norwegen,.. endlich :k
nun sind wir auf die Seite www.echolotverleih.de gekommen weil wir ein echolot wollen,.. 
warst du zufrieden mit dem verleih und dem gerät
wie tief war es den bei dir?
und wo warst du in norwegen 
gruß
 stivie


----------



## loete1970 (18. Januar 2012)

*AW: Echolt Leigerät!*

Ich kann den Anbieter empfehlen, da wir uns 2010 dort ein Echolot (allerdings für Schweden) geliehen hatten. War alles top. 
Von der Abwicklung, Qualität etc. besser als bei den Marktführern....


----------



## arnichris (10. April 2012)

*AW: Echolt Leigerät!*

Wie läuft das Leihen dann genau ab?
Wird mir das Echolot zugeschickt? 
Muss ich die Zeit des "Stillstandes" des Echolots auch zahlen (evtl. Fahrt zum Gewässer, bzw. Versendezeitraum)?

Sorry für die blöden Fragen, aber kann mir das grad ned rauslesen aus der Homepage!

Danke schon im Voraus!


----------



## Stivie (16. April 2012)

*AW: Echolt Leigerät!*

Hallo Anglerfreunde
Habe ein riesen problem und zwar benötige ich für meinen Norwegen Trip ein Echolot 
leider hab ich schon überall rum telefoniert und die haben alle keins mehr frei 
weiss einer eins das zwischen dem Zeitraum von 03.05.2012 bis 14.05.2012 frei ist

gruß

Stivie


----------



## renfisch (16. April 2012)

*AW: Echolt Leigerät!*

Hallo, vermiete GPS/Echolotkombination Lowrance HDS-5 mit Kartenmaterial für Norwegen, Batterie und Ladegerät, Geber 50/200 Khz, Geberstange. Telefon 0395-4555166


----------



## renfisch (19. April 2012)

*AW: Echolt Leigerät!*

Hallo, vermiete GPS/Echolotkombination Lowrance HDS-5 mit Kartenmaterial für Norwegen, Batterie und Ladegerät, Geber 50/200 Khz, Geberstange. Telefon 0395-4555166


----------

